# 300AAC tests



## fishtail (Jun 10, 2018)

Some velocity results with a 7 1/2” barrel.
All of the below were only tested for function and velocity. Gnats were too bad buzzing my eyeball to get any accuracy tests performed.
These three functioned flawlessly with the 3 ounce pistol buffer.
135gr Sierra HP with 20.0gr of AA1680 @ 1533fps.
150gr Remington PSPCL with 19.0gr of AA1680 @ 1483fps.
166gr cast powder coated Lee c309-160-R with 18.5gr of AA2230 @ 1315fps.

This load had cycling problems, symptoms were much like an under gassed system but before going to a heavier buffer I’ll try it again later with another powder type. It cycles fine in a 16” barrel.
220gr Nosler RN with 12.0gr of AA1680 @ 1116fps.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 10, 2018)

interesting
I use 10.2gr under 220SMK with 41 primers in LC brass.  I would have an occasional issue in 16" and haven't run across one in 10".

like the side charge!


----------



## fishtail (Jun 10, 2018)

My self imposed energy requirements are based on the old State regulations of 500ftlbs @ 100 yards.
The 135gr Sierra #2124 will have 526ftlbs.
The 150gr Rem PSPCL will have 578ftlbs.
The 166gr Lee c309-160-R will have 480ftlbs.
The 220gr Nosler #30181 will have 543ftlbs.
So far it appears a 75 yard zero may be in order to prohibit an average 2” rise between these 4 loads. But I’ve got to get my real hunting load narrowed down first.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 10, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> interesting
> I use 10.2gr under 220SMK with 41 primers in LC brass.  I would have an occasional issue in 16" and haven't run across one in 10".


I’ve had others tell me exactly the same thing.
I need to weigh my buffers and see if this one is actually 3oz.
This sounds more the problem than a powder problem.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 10, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> like the side charge!


Thanks!
Been wanting that design a while but was undecided on what cartridge to utilize it with.
Really hated the idea of adding another caliber to reload so figured I might as well see if the 300 will suffice before moving on to a 450 or 458.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 10, 2018)

If I ever do a .308 or .260 build that would be one of the features that I would want.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 11, 2018)

Finally got it narrowed down as to optics and bullet.
150gr Hornady RN #3035 and Nikon P-tactical 223 3x32.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 12, 2018)

Some results with this 11 1/2” barrel.
135gr Sierra HP #2124 with 20.0gr of AA1680 @ 1800fps.
150gr Remington PSPCL with 19.0gr of AA1680 @ 1730fps.
166gr cast powder coated Lee c309-160-R with 18.0gr of AA2230 @ 1371fps.


----------

